# Books About Clocks



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Just copying the watch books section, which I thought a good idea, here are a few of mine. Please feel free to add.

Anniversary clock of which I have seven so far.




























More later

mike


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice, i have not seen the world kaiser clocks one. Grivolas do a nice book which has been re-printed from the early 1900's and can be bought for about a tenner.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

I have a Kaiser clock which has recently packed up. I have seen working examples for £350 ish and I bought mine ffor a fiver without a suspension spring.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Wow, thats a great price, i had the "earth" one, i paid £400 for it and sold it a few years later for around that price, a nice thing


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

That's it from me, any more folks ?

mike


----------



## Chris 37 (Jun 24, 2017)

I recently went in an old book shop in Carnforth, they had a section on watches/clocks, the titles were all about clocks which are not of interest to me. I don't remember the titles but there must have been about 20 to 25 books there.

If it's of interest to anyone you could email them for a list of titles and prices.

http://www.carnforthbooks.co.uk/m.index.html


----------



## Smiths mad (Oct 2, 2017)

I have the penman book that I have borrowed from the library is there any owners to read as a newbie.

Regards

Robin


----------

